# Kosei K1



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

Many applications are Discontinued, here is a list of what I have.

15X7 4-100 ET38 K1 RACING 129.00 13.5 lbs
Silver & White
16X7.5 *4-100* ET32 K1 RACING $159.00 15 lbs
Silver only (Back in stock approx 11/19/04)
15X7 *5-100* ET38 K1 RACING $129.00 13.5 lbs
Silver & White
17X7.5 *5-100* ET35 K1 RACING $159.00 16 lbs
White only Silver see below 
Center caps are available for above wheels @ $8.00/cap
_______________________________________________________________
16X8.5 5-100 ET37 K1 RACING 209.00 14-15 lbs 
*Aggressive Application - non-guaranteed fitment 
non refundable, center caps not available*. 

Blank K1's 
These are blank K1 wheels that must be machined 
for each specific application. It goes without saying,
the wheels are cast with the specific et (offset), and 
width. The machining includes the bolt pattern and
the center bore. The labor takes approx. 10-15 working 
days. All prices include machining and lug hdw. These
are special order wheels. Once the order is placed there
are no returns, no refunds. Note: There are load limits 
and machining limits for the blank wheels. These wheels
are intended to be used specifically for racing applications.
*These wheels are silver only and DO NOT allow 
the use of center caps*. 
I do not carry any other wheel with custom applications,
so please don't ask!
This should take care of most needs.
15X7 BLANKS ET38 K1 RACING $179.00
15X8 BLANKS ET32 K1 RACING 199.00
16X7.5 BLANK ET32 K1 RACING 199.00
17X7.5 BLANK ET35 K1 RACING 239.00


-


As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 12:28 PM 9-28-2004_


----------

